# Replacing floor in tack room



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> The floor in my trailer's tack room came with two different sections of wood. One is OSB/chipboard and is in bad shape, and the other is plywood (I think?) and is still doing OK. Fortunately, the chipboard piece is pretty small.
> 
> Here's a photo:
> 
> ...


 
Diamond plate aluminum or marine grade plywood.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I second marine plywood, should be easy to find in Portland. If it was a complete redo of the floor I would use pressure treated lumber with 1/4-3/8 inch gaps between them. Gaps allow a path for moisture to escape, and help prevent rot, not something you can do with maintaining the plywood that's already there. Chip board was never a good material to use.

Just be aware that your trailer will sweat here in Oregon so it's not just a leaky door causing you problems, it can literally rain inside your trailer.


----------

